# Bearded Dragon Offspring Morphs.



## Reptile R' Fun (May 15, 2010)

at first i thought they were normal, but now they have orange bits near their ears down their backs and on their sides, what morphs are these, ill upload all babies if you could help thanks.


----------



## Reptile R' Fun (May 15, 2010)

if you could give me a rough idea, i was thinking some are citrus, parents have orange ears, orangy/yellow i should say, then female has a ginger strip in her beard.


----------



## Reptile R' Fun (May 15, 2010)

some of the pics might be dodgy but if u look closly you can see orangy blurs. trust me im not imagining it :L if you could give a rough guess pls


----------



## Reptile R' Fun (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Reptile R' Fun (May 15, 2010)




----------



## indie85 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey there. Its quite common for normals to show colour  Unless you know where the parents came from, then it is likely they are colourful normals. Hope that helps


----------



## Reptile R' Fun (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Reptile R' Fun (May 15, 2010)

colourful normals? that cant make sense surly


----------



## Reptile R' Fun (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Reptile R' Fun (May 15, 2010)

and ideas?


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Their colourfull normals, normal beardies do sometimes show some colour :2thumb:


----------



## Reptile R' Fun (May 15, 2010)

does that make them worth more?


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Reptile R' Fun said:


> does that make them worth more?


Than other normals? No i wouldn't say so


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

They are normals. Just because they have bits of orange or yellow colour on them doesn't make them a morph, any more than having a cream coloured cat automatically makes it a siamese. In order to produce morph babies you would need true morph adults. Too often these days you see babies advertised as 'blood red' or 'citrus' when they're nowhere near close to the true original blood and citrus lines such as those developed by Fire and Ice in the USA (see http://www.fireandicedragons.com/images/gallery_goliath2_lg.gif and http://www.bearded-dragon.info/images/scarlet.jpg for examples).


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

take a look in my album and if they look like my juvi beardy they are hypo reds i think or i heard of another called florida orange which didn't make much sence since they'r from australia i would attatch a pic to my comment but haven't worked out how to do it yet :2thumb:


----------

